# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  امتحان تجريبي - انجليزي - مستوى ثالث - 2010

## adel maayah

*امتحان تجريبي لمادة اللغة الانجليزية - المستوى الثالث للدورة الشتوية 2010 للفروع الاكاديمية ( العلمي، الادبي، ادارة معلوماتية، الصحي) مع الاجابات النموذجية* 



*للتحميل* 
*تفضل*

----------


## xanadou

thanks

----------


## nadertes

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووور

----------


## jalalomar32

شكرا كثير

----------


## امين الحروب

شكرا

----------


## امين الحروب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## شرمان

شكرا لكم على ماتبذلوه في مصلحة الوطن والى الامام

----------


## gaith

لا اله الا الله

----------


## gaith

:SnipeR (20): 
يعطيك العافية استاذ عادل 
انا طالب من طلابك ( غيث التهتموني )
وأخذت الاسئلة 
جدا رائعة 
شــكـــــــــرا
 :SnipeR (20):

----------


## جمانه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## القلب المكسور المكسور

شكراا

----------


## adel maayah

thanks a lot

----------


## hayg78

Mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooor

----------


## zezo

good good  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## VENUS

شكرررررررررررررررررا

----------


## adel maayah

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ابو اشرف

:04f8b3e14f:

----------


## حسن الخطيب

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## غير مسجل

شي مفخرة

----------


## خالد خوالدة

شي حلو جدا :SnipeR (39):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## ziko21

hthtaanvbcxv

----------


## عبودة

وين الاسئلة

----------


## yu07

يسلمو ايديكو ما قصرتو

----------


## محمد الحرايزه

اشكرك يا غالي 
 :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## adel maayah

you are welcome

----------


## لوفير1

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## مودي

la


thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## sawsan73

:04f8b3e14f: Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## abed_ghat

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## سماوي9

مشكككككككككككككككور :Bl (12):

----------


## Mohammad.T

شكرا عل هذا الموضوع

----------


## adel maayah

wait for the 4th level
thanks all

----------


## هاروت

thank you very much

----------


## farfoora

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx you

----------


## سقراط

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## sonar

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الريتش

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## qeidan

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Bl (10):  :SnipeR (90):  :Bl (10):  :SnipeR (90):  :Bl (10):  :SnipeR (90):  :Bl (10):  :SnipeR (90):  :Bl (10):  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## darknight

thank you alot  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## melody_2002

*Tankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks* :Bl (16):

----------


## spy989

asd

----------


## aya brea

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## فرسان المعالي

جاري الاطلاع شكرا

----------


## 3abeeralamal

thank you so much for such a nice site

----------


## samia09

hi

----------


## يوسف23

شكرا جزيلا،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## دنيا سالم

شكرننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## rm154

:-)

----------


## sameh77

شكرااااااااااااااا

----------


## redrock80

thaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## رائدة

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## خالدة

thanx alot for this help :Smile:  :Bl (7):

----------


## alsawsan

[_align=center]thanks so much[/align]_

----------


## دعاء غالب

:15 9 14[1]: 
انا عم استنى :SnipeR (75):

----------


## زياد شبانة

شكرا لك :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------


## لورنس

ماشفنا شي انا 
جاهزا:upset8: :8b3914fe8f:  :Him:  :110104 EmM8 Prv:  :Header:  :110104 EmM7 Prv:  :Bl (15): :too_upset: :5c9db8ce52:  :Bl (25):  :SnipeR (19): :tim1e: :36 2 58[1]:  :SnipeR (40):  :1a9661cee1:  :Thread:  :36 2 44[1]:  :Eh S(14):  :36 1 10[1]:  :Bl (12):  :Acebf6cab7:  :SnipeR (17):  :Thinker2:  :Red Sparkle Question:  :Eh S(13):  :SnipeR (91):  :Bl (32): :yuck: :Bl (10):  :SnipeR (90):  :Sorry:  :Eh S(22):  :Argue1:  :020105 EmMO3 Prv:  :Smile2:  :36 1 38[1]:  :SnipeR (3):  :Ahhh1:  :SnipeR (24):  :Icon9:  :SillyFace:  :SnipeR (2):  :SnipeR (55):  :9ec73e7126:  :EEK!:  :Sorry:

----------


## احمد سميح9

http://www.shuhban.r3r.info/vbالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## mahdi_bb

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا يا امور :SnipeR (64):

----------


## نور شدبفات

*[align=center]يعطيك العافية 
[/align]*

----------


## محمد زياد القيسي

hahaaahahhaahahahahah

----------


## abuabdallah

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا

----------


## mr hamoda

شكرا الك ..... :Eh S(7):

----------


## rosy_autumn

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## قصي_الحديد

thank you very much

----------


## rana10

شكرا كتير الك

----------


## kmitnick

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## نايف البشابشه

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الفا عودة

شكرا لاهتمامكم بطلبة التوجيهي ....

----------


## hmsn

thanx for sll
 :36 1 21[1]:  :Bl (15):  :SnipeR (95):

----------


## قلبهار

جزاك الله الف خير
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## t652817

thanks very much

----------


## نور الشديفات

THANX ALOT :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------


## جهاد فنار

ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر  :Az3ar:

----------


## ابراهيم ابوديه

All praise to Allah

----------

